# 661 Pro Pressure Suit (2008) - Thoughts?



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm becoming more agressive riding DH and adding body armor and a FF Helmet to my Christmas list. I'm a bit of a whimp and prefer to be overprotected but comfort and ventelation are important to me.

What's the diff between the 2007 & 08 661 Pressure Suits?

This http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1268
great deal and the spine armor seems to be more flexible than the pro?

Also - for helmets still debating between a Remedy and 661 Bravo. Why pic one over the other? The Remedy it seems to have better ventelation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

between 2007 and 2008 the PRO pressure suit only saw color changes... 

the pressure suit you showed has much beefier armor then the PRO suit will. 

The PRO suit is for racing
the Pressure suit is for Freeriding or normal DH

Both of those helmets are excellent. see which one fits your head better. they do fit very differently!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i own both of the helmets. i bought the bravo and i won the gyro. they do fit very differently. i like the smaller feel of the bravo. but the gyro does fit my head nicely

its a toss up


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Allthough a lot of people like them, one thing to note about the pressure suits is that they run HUUUGE - I only know one person that has anything close to a 'fit' and he is a friggin tank - virtually everyon I see wearing these is floating in them because the length is incongruous with the fit/bulk.

As for one being for racing and one being 'regular' - way to swallow marketing! go you!

Armor is for protecting your body, you use what you feel comfortable with - anyone i know that races will go for the no armor rather than light vs heavy.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

If you don't want to skimp on armor, I'd recommend Dainese. The best stuff you can buy.

661 products aren't known for their fit, nor their craftsmanship. Their "pressure suit" is basically some semi-hard plastic sewn where you assume protection would come in handy. I doesn't breath that well, and its heavy. Really nothing special if you ask me. When it comes to something that could potentially save your life or thousands of dollars in hospital bills, money should be a non-issue. Protection, comfort, fit. In that order. Your body is an investment -- protect it.

As for the helmet, Giro ALL THE WAY. One of the better non-DOT helmets you can buy w/o the bling of a Troy Lee. Lightweight and vents very well. Can't ask for more in a full face.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Huck Banzai said:


> As for one being for racing and one being 'regular' - way to swallow marketing! go you!


it's not swallowing marketing.. it's my personal use, and opinion... owned both, and gotten rid of both in favor of Dainese.

the Pro suit has thinner armor, whilst the 'regular' has thicker, more impact resistant bits...

I do agree with the fit.. They run very large.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Might also look at evs for suits...Good protection(made for motox) but the ventilation might be alittle less. I have the 2007 661 sp-2 and it works fine like other said it is larger than they say. Only thing I would like on it is more chest protection...definetly lacking in that area.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

I also have had the Pro and the Pressure suit. As others have said I could never get them to fit me right. The other people I know who have them did so many mods they could now be designers for armor LOL. Last summer in Whistler I had enough and dropped the cash on the Dainese and will NEVER buy any other armor. The fit is great which helps keep the protection in the right place when I ride and fall.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> i own both of the helmets. i bought the bravo and i won the gyro. they do fit very differently. i like the smaller feel of the bravo. but the gyro does fit my head nicely


I concur. I tried a bunch of different helmets before buying the Giro Remedy. It's slightly bigger than most, but it was hands-down the most comfortable.

--Ben


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

I third the Dainese armour. if you can afford to get it then I thoroughly recommend that you do. It is so comfortable. Saw it in a Jet li movie the other day 'unleashed', does have the gladiator look.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

Speedster said:


> I'm becoming more agressive riding DH and adding body armor and a FF Helmet to my Christmas list. I'm a bit of a whimp and prefer to be overprotected but comfort and ventelation are important to me.
> 
> What's the diff between the 2007 & 08 661 Pressure Suits?
> 
> ...


I was in the same predicament as you, which 661 suit to get? Neither. Price is good though, but I happen to make my way to the local Dainese store and see what all the hype is all about. Dainese is a lot more than any other brand of armor on the market. I kept reading all this stuff on MTBR raving about the fit and so forth. I just didn't want to drop the coin (cause I don't have it) and I wanted to try it on first. I have to concur w/ all the great reviews on Dainese armor. The fit is superb and the quality is top notch. I have a Fox Launch suit and a Rockgardn Flak vest, and the Dainese stuff just happens to fit me better. A few hundered dollars later, I walked out w/ new armor and knee pads. If you can front the scrilla, go w/ the Dainese.

If you're set on getting a 661 pressure suit, you might want to check out BeyondBikes, they have by far the best prices for 661 gear. I know they have a lot of bad press on MTBR, but I haven't had any issues w/ them and will still order from them.

Helmet - I haven't tried the 661 Bravo, but I have had 4 Giro full faces. Mad Max 2; took a good stuffer and replaced it w/ another Mad Max 2. Carbon fiber Remedy and a regular Remedy, Giro helmets just fit by noggin very well and they look pretty sweet. I just got a Specialized Deviant. I got it because I liked the graphics, but it admittedly doesn't fit my head nearly as well as my Remedys.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

To those that ended up w/ the Dainese, did you get the Impact Jacket or the Gladiator Evo?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

MattP. said:


> To those that ended up w/ the Dainese, did you get the Impact Jacket or the Gladiator Evo?


Gladiator Evo.

Once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

skill can be defined by confidence, confidence can be enhanced by protection. all protection is worth it


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Impact race for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Rockgardn Flakjacket. I had a Pro Pressure suit and the thing fell apart after 1 summer of use. The Rockgardn is definitely put together better.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Get this instead SOOOOOOOOO much better.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...-Clearance-Clothing/RockGardn-Flak-Jacket.htm


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Get this instead SOOOOOOOOO much better.
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...-Clearance-Clothing/RockGardn-Flak-Jacket.htm


Except that it's only available in a 2XL...


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*xxl size*

at a xxl size I hope you are a big fat boy because it is the only way it will fit


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

MBX5 said:


> Impact race for me.


Does the sizing run about average or smaller/larger?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

J_B said:


> Does the sizing run about average or smaller/larger?


It runs well is what it runs. 

If your T-shirt size is Small (and you're supposed to wear a Small...not if you like smaller clothes), then you want the XS/Small suit. Otherwise, you want the M/XL as it fits the normal sized man quite well.

On a separate note, I'm not sure if Dainese makes a suit for the fatter...err 'more portly'... guys out there. After all, it IS race-wear so my guess is the designers figure you're body is 'reasonably' proportioned.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

MattP. said:


> To those that ended up w/ the Dainese, did you get the Impact Jacket or the Gladiator Evo?


Safety Jacket Wave 2


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I will certainly look into Dainese. 

So outside of the bling why is the TroyLee so talked about?

I'm new to this so your insights are valuable. It's not as much cost as it is value and ultimate quality, fit & protection.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Speedster said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will certainly look into Dainese.
> 
> So outside of the bling why is the TroyLee so talked about?
> 
> I'm new to this so your insights are valuable. It's not as much cost as it is value and ultimate quality, fit & protection.


Aside from the fact that the artwork on Troy Lee helmets are incredibly sharp, they're also very well made. I, myself, don't own a TLD helmet (can't afford to) but my good friend is a dealer. Every TLD helmet I've ever tried on (or worn for a semi-extended period of time) has fit me incredibly well and was comfortable. My teammates and friends who own them swear by their build quality and I've seen them take their fair share of abuse. It's no surprise that many of the top racers/freeriders in the industry endorse them. True, it's part image/bling, but when it boils down to it, there isn't really a "better" helmet.

Better value? Certainly. The Giro Remedy you listed is a GREAT piece and about a 3rd of the cost of a Troy Lee. It offers the same amount of protection.

But if you afford to spend the money and wanna look GOOD pinning it in the post-race photos, you really can't go wrong with a Troy Lee.

If you're interested in Dainese or TLD, check out: www.ridesfo.com
Give Phil a call at 1.510.734.0042 and tell him Ray sent you.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

A lot of pressure suit bashing in here, but I'll give my 2 cents: I've crash tested my pressure suit pro plenty of times. I think it could use more padding/ protection over the shoulders/ collarbone area, but it fits me fine, is still in one piece after 2 seasons of use, and it breathes well enough to keep me from contemplating riding without it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> 661 products aren't known for their fit, nor their craftsmanship. Their "pressure suit" is basically some semi-hard plastic sewn where you assume protection would come in handy. I doesn't breath that well, and its heavy. Really nothing special if you ask me. When it comes to something that could potentially save your life or thousands of dollars in hospital bills, money should be a non-issue. Protection, comfort, fit. In that order. Your body is an investment -- protect it.


i rode in a 661 pressure suit, and i broke my arm. It helped a lot, because the impact was mostly abosrbed by the armor, and he also said that i would have been in a cast for 6-8 more weeks if i didnt have it on. I t helps, but the dainese is very nice. I f you have the cash, get it. It is more comfortable, an looks better, if you care, but the 661 is good overall and worth it in my case, and 6-8 weeks more of riding my bike because of it.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

how would you guys compare the fox launch suit to the 661 suits. i personally liked the large back plates, and the shoulder/arm seemed to fit me. but i havnt gotten to actually ride in one yet


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

I am a small rider 5'11 140 lbs after a 5 course meal and I wear the 661 sp-2...I love this suit! got it off beyond bikes for 95 to my door...Wore it last weekend at JMP and at **** into a tree off the first jump on good ole cindy and seriously did more damage to the hillside and the tree than anything on my body, it's very breathable and the fit is pretty awesome, only complaint is that the chest to shoulder velcro straps need more velcro stuff for us little guys but other than that it was awesome, plus it inspired a whole new level of confidence in my crashing into tree abilities...


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

not sure if this post is still being viewed. just picked up dianese 3x elbow pads and 3x knee/shin guards and love them both. great protection...light...comfy...and yes $$$ but i am very happy with them. also saw in the d-store they had a Commander vest...must be a discontinued thing. i liked it a lot...only draw back was that the back plate was not removeable. i ride with a camelback and not sure how this would feel. anyone have experience with the commander vest?


----------



## nixis (Jun 30, 2010)

sounds good. Im a noob would like to thank every one who put there two cents into this thread i am going to go with Dainese Evolution Jacket now and the Giro Remedy Carbon Fiber Bike Helmet. Were as i was planning to get the 661 vapor pressure suit.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

ocguy2004 said:


> just picked up dianese 3x elbow pads and 3x knee/shin guards and love them both. great protection...light...comfy...and yes $$$ but i am very happy with them. also saw in the d-store they had a Commander vest...must be a discontinued thing


Got the 3x elbows as well. Better back of elbow protection than any others on the market, and they extend to the wrist, plus are CE certified. I can't tolerate most of the sewn in elbow guards on those suits. They're utter garbage except for the Dainese suits which I don't feel like buying the whole thing. As for the knee, I prefer something with a little more reach and bendability, so it's MSR reflex. Yes the commander is discontinued and you can find them for $140. They were renamed for 2009 to something else and the price back to the original $300. Only difference I see is the chest plate does not have the center groove. It's one piece like the Knox Warrior, which I own and prefer. Better back protection and shoulder cup design. I don't like that football player shoulder armer look. And on a side crash looks like it could shove itself into your trap muscle or neck.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

good jacket, odd fit. Long in the arms


----------



## nixis (Jun 30, 2010)

daisycutter said:


> good jacket, odd fit. Long in the arms


that okay i have longer arms for my build than most people.


----------

